# colored pencil pen blanks



## jeff3285 (Dec 7, 2015)

can anyone give me some help on making colored pencil blanks,,i have been looking for the 8 sided kind but all I can find is the round ones,,any help on finding the right kind or the procedure for glueing or turning them would be a real help,,thank you


----------



## Sabaharr (Dec 7, 2015)

There is a video on youtube on that. As for the pencils try school supplies or ebay as a last resort.


----------



## jttheclockman (Dec 7, 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=tWSlV58qi5M


----------



## Crayman (Dec 7, 2015)

My wife is an art teacher, so i get a mix of short pencils from many diff manufacturers. I trim to approx 3/4" stand them up in a blank mold and cast them in Alumilite. I prefer to tint the Alumilte with a color for pens and I powder coat my tubes. I also cast them in a round mold with clear for pendents.


----------



## KenV (Dec 7, 2015)

If you want the hexagonal ones, shop art supplies.  The round ones are for school kids.

Have not seen octagonal ones that I remember


----------



## TonyW (Dec 7, 2015)

As these coloured pencil blanks are another part of my learning curve, as I'never heard of them before, can I have a link to finished pens with them please. Unfortunately I couldn't find the original video mentioned in the clip John T' link.

Thank you,

Tony Wells.


----------



## jttheclockman (Dec 7, 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=xPAK_jR-RKI


https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=g1CmSkmlunk

Couple of other nice colored pencil projects. 

here is a thread of one of our members doing this. 

http://www.penturners.org/forum/f56/argh-colored-pencil-woes-123847/


----------



## Mr Vic (Dec 7, 2015)

Jeff,

I believe this is what you are looking for. Hexagonal = 6 sided which is the same as most #2 pencils. Haven't seen an Octagonal shape one and even so it would leave a lot of gaps which is probably why bees make their honeycomb hexagonal

Prismacolor® Col-Erase® Pencils with Erasers | Staples®


----------



## Edgar (Dec 7, 2015)

I recently bought a couple of packages of hexagonal colored pencils at a dollar store - cheaper than any place else.


----------



## TonyW (Dec 7, 2015)

jttheclockman said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=xPAK_jR-RKI
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=g1CmSkmlunk
> ...



Thanks John!

Tony.


----------



## Marnat3 (Dec 7, 2015)

I just bought a large fistful of them at a thrift store for .99.


----------



## Notscottish (Dec 7, 2015)

I got mine at Michael's crafts.


----------

